# größeres Netzwerk aufbauen



## roq (14. April 2005)

größeres Netzwerk aufbauen

Hallo,
ich bin grad am mehr oder weniger Planen für die Umsetzung eines etwas größeren Projektes im Netzwerk bereich.

Ich schilder euch einfach mal das vorhaben, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja zu den punkten sagen in wie weit die Funktion im 
Betriebssystem Windows NT und auf den Workstations vorhanden ist und ob weitere software notwendig ist, und was die kostet.
Ich bin im Netzwerkbereich noch nicht ganz so erfahren aber ich versuche mich da einzuarbeiten, deshalb bin ich euch sehr dankbar 
leute hier dann die ein oder anderen tipps posten könnten 

Software: Windows NT als Server und auf den Workstations Windows 98

Hardware 15 Worksations, und einen Server.

Weiter: Also es soll quasi im Stil eines Schulnetzwerkes werden, wo es 15 Rechner, für die Anwender /Schüler/ gibt, die sich dann anmelden können und 
je nach dem was für rechte sie besitzen, andere Programme sehen. oder aber alle sehen eine einheitliche oberfläche mit den Standard programmen, 
Word, Excel, PPT, Accses, IE. aber es muss möglich sein immer wieder neue programme zu installieren, jedoch einheitlich und nicht auf allen worksations 

weiterhin sollten alle rechner internet zugriff besitzen, drucken können..

ein rechner in dem verbund sollte dann quasi der "lehrer" rechner sein, der die u.U. steuern/sperren kann, wenn das möglich wäre.


Un dann noch der Server... besteht da die möglichkeit, den von zu Hause "anzusprechen" um nicht immer vorort sein zu müssen?
macht es sinn einen externen router anzuschließen? und wenn ja wie verläuft dann die entsprechende verkabelung? erst alles zum server und dann zum router, der am modem sitzt?


wäre super wenn ihr die ein oder andere frage aufgreifen könntet

danke


----------



## danielweyer (16. April 2005)

hi

also erstmal: für ein schulnetzwerk win nt und 98 ... oha.... 
das was du vorhast würde eher und einfacher mit 2000 Professional funktionieren (gibt billige Lizenzen für Schulen...) 
das mit der Kontrolle wäre zb mit vnc möglich, kommt drauf an wie weit kontrolliert werden soll... den server von zu hause zu steuern geht, lädt aber hacker und computzerbegeisterte kids ein... 
wie sieht denn die hardware aus?


----------



## MCIglo (16. April 2005)

Man könnte die Fernwartung z.B. über eine VPN-Verbindung realisieren.
Aber: warum bist du für dieses Proekt verantwortlich, wenn du doch offensichtlich keine Ahnung hast? Besorgt euc lieber ne kleine Firma, die euch das richtig aufbaut. Vor allem auch, um die Gefahr von Scriptkiddies zu bannen!


----------



## danielweyer (16. April 2005)

...da hast du recht...

An welcher Schule soll das Netzwerk denn eingerichtet werden, Grundschule oder höher Schule? Wo ist die Schule? Es gibt viele kleine und günstige Frimen die so etwas schnell und gut machen können... 



ich denke das sollte man vorher mal richtig besprechen...


----------



## MCIglo (16. April 2005)

danielweyer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...da hast du recht...
> 
> An welcher Schule soll das Netzwerk denn eingerichtet werden, Grundschule oder höher Schule? Wo ist die Schule? Es gibt viele kleine und günstige Frimen die so etwas schnell und gut machen können...
> 
> ich denke das sollte man vorher mal richtig besprechen...


Du weißt aber schon, das staatliche oder städtische Einrichtungen (was Schulen i.d.R. sind) das ganze über Ausschreibungen machen müssen und sich nicht von vornherein auf einen Partner festlegen dürfen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. April 2005)

Sollte sowas nicht vielleicht ueber die Schulverwaltungsbehoerde laufen?
Im Bezirk Duesseldorf war das die Bezirksregierung, ob das deutschlandweit so ist weiss ich nicht, aber ich kann's mir vorstellen.


----------



## danielweyer (18. April 2005)

hi,
weiss ich sehr wohl, kenn mich da ien wenig aus, haben bei uns in der schule ein ziemlich großes netzwerk mit an die 100 rechner im netz... 

am besten würden die eine firma beauftragen, meist gibt es an schule auch fördervereine die wären da sinnvoller...


----------

